

Where do you get your network equipment online? - peachepe

This may be too off-topic for HN, but if anyone has any info, it will be very appreciated.
======
andymoe
cdw.com

If you just want some switches and don't need something really high-end (read
Cisco/Juniper) then dell has some options and they are much cheaper than the
brand name stuff.

